# Fracino steam wand tip



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi all!

I have an old Fracino Cherub and I have a real hard time frothing milk. I was wondering if anyone has a spare 4x1mm or 2 holes old fracino steam tip I could buy?

Otherwise I have to plug one hole with toothpick, so I would much prefer the changing tip solution.

Thanks!


----------

